# Sugeestion needed on a new ps3 game



## lord1954man (Jun 21, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a good video game for ps3 to buy and why to buy it
I already got uncharted 3 MW3 BEN10 UA CD  fifa 12 portal 2


----------



## joy.das.jd (Jun 24, 2012)

Get the GOD of War series if you have not yet played it. Start from God of War collection 1, then get God of war collection 2 and the finally god of war 3. You can also try Burnout Paradise (arcade racing.)

God Of War game | Game | Flipkart.com PS3

God of War Collection Volume II 2 (Chains of Olympus + Ghost of Sparta) PS3 Game | eBay

GOD OF WAR III (PS3 Game in Excellent Condition) | eBay


----------



## sidtechster (Jun 27, 2012)

Why miss Uncharted 1/2


----------



## lord1954man (Jul 14, 2012)

thax for the suggestion i bought unchted 1&2


----------

